
Social Network for Meditators - dhavalchadha
http://www.joinsphere.com/
======
dhavalchadha
We started Sphere with the vision of creating a global movement around health,
happiness and connection. All of us have experienced first-hand the impact
that meditation has on our lives and are excited to share a new approach to
teaching it with all of you!

We have found that features like calendar integration, a flexible timer and
meditations for specific uses (relax, sleep, nerves) are indispensable for a
complete meditation experience.

Today we're proud to announce that we Sphere combines all these features into
a beautifully simple interface. We've chosen the iPhone as our first home and
we are already working on Android and web apps!

